# Router Lathe



## Al Robins (Jul 13, 2009)

I have received a new toy...a Sherwood router lathe,very similar in operation as the Craftsman, sold in the States. Has anyone else had a play with these machines? and what profile router bits have you used? eg. flutes, barley twist etc. Any info would be greatly appreciated. Regards........AL


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Al

I have one it's a great tool you can see many snapshots of it in my Gallery.

see bit list in pdf file below..
http://www.vermontsales.co.za/Portals/0/VermontCataloguePDFs/RouterLathe.pdf

I also have the new manual (updated) for your lathe but it's to big to post on the forum so if you want it I can email it to you , just ask  I will need your email in a PM 

The PDF file below is for patterns.

attn: Al
Just a note I have a question for you , did you buy it and if so where and how much if you don't mind saying , many members have been looking for one to buy..


====
+=======



Al Robins said:


> I have received a new toy...a Sherwood router lathe,very similar in operation as the Craftsman, sold in the States. Has anyone else had a play with these machines? and what profile router bits have you used? eg. flutes, barley twist etc. Any info would be greatly appreciated. Regards........AL


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

That South African router lathe looks very similar to the Chinese/Canadian one. The manual looked familiar, too !

Cheers

Peter


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Peter

One in the same 


=========


istracpsboss said:


> That South African router lathe looks very similar to the Chinese/Canadian one. The manual looked familiar, too !
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Peter


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

I keep looking at that and wishing my metal working stuff was up and running. It really only concists of five castings, some pulleys and some bowden cable, apart from the bars. The patterns would be easy enough and the machining is almost all boring. Is the Canwood one cast ally or cast iron ?

Cheers

Peter


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Peter

" cast ally " = ????

The Canwood is a Cast Alum.index head.and solid steel rods and steel plates ..

======



istracpsboss said:


> I keep looking at that and wishing my metal working stuff was up and running. It really only concists of five castings, some pulleys and some bowden cable, apart from the bars. The patterns would be easy enough and the machining is almost all boring. Is the Canwood one cast ally or cast iron ?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Peter


----------



## Al Robins (Jul 13, 2009)

Thanks BJ and Peter......the pdf you you posted is the exact model I obtained for $100aus.BJ, and I downloaded the Trend as there is a lot more info in that than the Sherwood....I see some great ideas to be made here. BTW...BJ will have a look at your gallery for more info.........Regards....AL Peter...I am going to have a play with the pulleys later as I want to slow the amount of travel per revolution....all very interesting........AL


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks Al

Do you have a link to the spot where you got it from ?

====


Al Robins said:


> Thanks BJ and Peter......the pdf you you posted is the exact model I obtained for $100aus.BJ, and I downloaded the Trend as there is a lot more info in that than the Sherwood....I see some great ideas to be made here. BTW...BJ will have a look at your gallery for more info.........Regards....AL Peter...I am going to have a play with the pulleys later as I want to slow the amount of travel per revolution....all very interesting........AL


----------



## Al Robins (Jul 13, 2009)

BJ...I bought it privately....have sent you a email with addy via the forum...if you have problems let me know and will try again.....AL


----------



## Al Robins (Jul 13, 2009)

I have got the beast going today using a piece of scrap maranti, doing a spiral cut...I want to slow the length of the spirals back to be about 1 inch between the grooves, although it is nearly identical to BJ's it has no handle and relies on the operator to pull the router back from the headstock for rotation.There is a 3 stage pulley ( dimensions unknown)to regulate the space for the ammount of travel but still needs to be reduced for what I want. The block that Deb and BJ use is a good "band aid" until I get some longer metric bolts, but the length of the bolts will be dictated by the side guide rails. In conclusion, a good bit of kit with untold possibilities........Regards........AL


----------



## DerekO (Jan 20, 2010)

That looked neat. 

I just looked at the first pic and thought that would be something I would like. I like using a router and always wanted a lathe and have been working on Her regarding a lathe from Harbor Freight the last week or so with no luck.


----------



## gal turner (Mar 3, 2010)

This discussion fascinates me as I make a lot of spiral items. Pens, candlesticks, canes etc. As I go to the forums and post, people show great interest & want to know how it was done & what I use to make the items. Yet down the road, most men say they are technically interesting , but they really don't like them. Now here we are talking & excited about your new tool. (and if I were you I'd be delighted too!!! Thrilled !!!) and again the interest is here. Sure wish I could unravel this puzzle. My spiral items catch my customer's eye, and women buy spirals. At worst they draw in the customer who buys something else, but it shows the caliber of my abilities as a turner. Any other ideas out there on this????


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Hi Al. Sherwood is the name given to products directly imported by Timbecon, here in Perth, they usually have displays and demonstrations at the wood shows in all states. My shocking orange lathe, dust collector and band-saw came from there as well as the linisher and scroll saw. Here's a link:

Product Search


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

The Sherwood sure looks a lot more robust then mine. 
I have the Craftsman iteration of the router lathe. Found it last summer for $15.00 at a yard sale. One of the plastic pulleys is busted. one of these days I must get around to seriously searching for a replacement.
Surely, there is enough interest in the US to re-introduce a nice one like the Sherwood. 
Wishful thinking?
Gene


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Al

Looking Good ,

I don't have a handle ,the handle you see is on the Craftsman model,the index head is not the same as your, I have spring loaded round pin also has numbers on it.. 1 to 24 if I recall..I did add a live center on the tail stock.

A small note ,if you chuck up a wooden pencil in the router, it's quick way to setup the spacing 

"metric bolts" you will need to pickup 18 of them ,very short and long ones ,3ea. size ,with some extra (lock) jam nuts.

Here's a link to some bits, you can use just about any bit without a top bearing on it..
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/bit_groove.html

========




Al Robins said:


> I have got the beast going today using a piece of scrap maranti, doing a spiral cut...I want to slow the length of the spirals back to be about 1 inch between the grooves, although it is nearly identical to BJ's it has no handle and relies on the operator to pull the router back from the headstock for rotation.There is a 3 stage pulley ( dimensions unknown)to regulate the space for the ammount of travel but still needs to be reduced for what I want. The block that Deb and BJ use is a good "band aid" until I get some longer metric bolts, but the length of the bolts will be dictated by the side guide rails. In conclusion, a good bit of kit with untold possibilities........Regards........AL


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Gene

Just a quick note.
"seriously searching for a replacement." 
You will not find one, but you can made one very easy and for peanuts, I did post a show and tell how to make one.. 

See my Gallery

=====


pkni said:


> The Sherwood sure looks a lot more robust then mine.
> I have the Craftsman iteration of the router lathe. Found it last summer for $15.00 at a yard sale. One of the plastic pulleys is busted. one of these days I must get around to seriously searching for a replacement.
> Surely, there is enough interest in the US to re-introduce a nice one like the Sherwood.
> Wishful thinking?
> Gene


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Thanks Bob. I searched through your gallery and could not locate that particular post/pic. Can you give me an approximate date or a post header to look for?
Thanks again.
Gene


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Gene

It can be hard to find things in the gallery and to find old posted items, but here's a snapshot of the new shop made part,it's just some 1/8" thick plastic made with a hole saw and 3 pop rivets..the hole put in with the hole saw is just the right size, cut out 3 disk clamp them up on a 1/4" bolt and than just drill 3 holes for the pop rivets and your done..


========




pkni said:


> Thanks Bob. I searched through your gallery and could not locate that particular post/pic. Can you give me an approximate date or a post header to look for?
> Thanks again.
> Gene


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

OK, Great! I can do that.
Thanks, Bob.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

You're Welcome Gene


======



pkni said:


> OK, Great! I can do that.
> Thanks, Bob.


----------



## DerekO (Jan 20, 2010)

gal turner said:


> This discussion fascinates me as I make a lot of spiral items. Pens, candlesticks, canes etc. As I go to the forums and post, people show great interest & want to know how it was done & what I use to make the items. Yet down the road, most men say they are technically interesting , but they really don't like them. Now here we are talking & excited about your new tool. (and if I were you I'd be delighted too!!! Thrilled !!!) and again the interest is here. Sure wish I could unravel this puzzle. My spiral items catch my customer's eye, and women buy spirals. At worst they draw in the customer who buys something else, but it shows the caliber of my abilities as a turner. Any other ideas out there on this????


I know that I like seeing my brother-in-law's turned pens and wouldn't mind trying to do a few myself if I had a lathe, but I have no interest in buying one of his pens. I think it is more the appreciating how it was done or wishing to be able to do it than wanting to buy them. 

I could be totally wrong here as my opinions are often far from the norm.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Derek

The router lathe can't make pens  unless you want it 1" in diam. or bigger.

====



DerekO said:


> I know that I like seeing my brother-in-law's turned pens and wouldn't mind trying to do a few myself if I had a lathe, but I have no interest in buying one of his pens. I think it is more the appreciating how it was done or wishing to be able to do it than wanting to buy them.
> 
> I could be totally wrong here as my opinions are often far from the norm.


----------



## Al Robins (Jul 13, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies, BJ, I beat you to it with the pencil trick....good one....but dont get you on the 18 metric bolts or am I missing something. There is 4 in the head stock that I want to replace multiplied by two...(different lengths) also, I like the idea of the drive wire being spring loaded, plus your home made profile jig.Harry...I'd say this came from Timbecon in Perth for sure...Its good to have a play with this machine, in between cutting BLOODY cams.......still like to be able to reduce the router travel so if I have time we will look at the pulley sizes...cant be too hard....Regards.......AL


----------



## Al Robins (Jul 13, 2009)

Will make BJ's knobs and handles easy....few flutes,back on the wood lathe to round over edges,cut to length and all is good........AL


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Al

I don't know why I said 18 it should 20 or so.. 
I takes 4 ea. in the index head to hold the stock true just like the one I have....

Knobs are fun to make on the lathe and can save you a ton of money.
Plus making the cam stock can save you a lot of money.

========





Al Robins said:


> Thanks for all the replies, BJ, I beat you to it with the pencil trick....good one....but dont get you on the 18 metric bolts or am I missing something. There is 4 in the head stock that I want to replace multiplied by two...(different lengths) also, I like the idea of the drive wire being spring loaded, plus your home made profile jig.Harry...I'd say this came from Timbecon in Perth for sure...Its good to have a play with this machine, in between cutting BLOODY cams.......still like to be able to reduce the router travel so if I have time we will look at the pulley sizes...cant be too hard....Regards.......AL


----------



## Al Robins (Jul 13, 2009)

Hey BJ...this might sound strange BUT, I happened to look at the manual??? and the locking bolts at the head are around the wrong way according to the photo!....the head of the 4 bolts are securing the workpiece and the nuts are on the outside....might go and have another look at your gallery..........AL


----------



## DerekO (Jan 20, 2010)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Derek
> 
> The router lathe can't make pens  unless you want it 1" in diam. or bigger.
> 
> ====


Well the carpal tunnel does act up and numb the hands once in a while

Pens are for marking catalogs, pencils for marking wood, markers for marking metals or plastics. Keyboards or touch screens are for writing.:lazy2:

Me want lathe to make big pile of wood chips. :jester: No other real plans besides that.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Al

They will work both ways, but for me it's easy-er to get the wrench (spanner in your case) on the nut if it's on the top side (out side) on the index head.. it's not a big deal until the stock is 2 1/2" or more in diam..but that's when it's nice about using the index stand off block, one bolt size is all that's needed the norm. (very short ones) so they clear the steel bars. 


=======



Al Robins said:


> Hey BJ...this might sound strange BUT, I happened to look at the manual??? and the locking bolts at the head are around the wrong way according to the photo!....the head of the 4 bolts are securing the workpiece and the nuts are on the outside....might go and have another look at your gallery..........AL


----------



## Al Robins (Jul 13, 2009)

Yes BJ, I had another look after I posted and really its no big deal.Had a play with it and made a taper with flutes. It came out real good for the first time, I could never get the taper so exact with a chisel. The eight flutes were OK at 45 degree spaces using the indexing head, but not even in width between. I suspect the width of the round over bit was not divisible into 360. All in all it was a good little exercise. Regards.....AL


----------



## Al Robins (Jul 13, 2009)

For anyone interested in router lathes, go to www.legacywoodworking.com I dread the price of the machine but theres a couple of good sites for bits and operation. Regards.....AL


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Al

Think Doug or Gary has one they are on the high end of Router Lathes, he posted a snapshot of his and If I recall he got a great deal on it for 1000,oo with extras if I recall , they are a very nice setup..

http://www.legacywoodworking.com/
http://legacywoodworking.com/products.cfm?product=3
======



Al Robins said:


> For anyone interested in router lathes, go to www.legacywoodworking.com...I dread the price of the machine but theres a couple of good sites for bits and operation. Regards.....AL


----------



## Al Robins (Jul 13, 2009)

Nice BJ....but the price??...........


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

WOW!!! Those prices are scary! Look like very cool machines though. I still have to try my router crafter one day soon.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Al

Did a bit of digging and it was Doug that had the Router Lathe, here's a shot of his..very nice setup 
But I think it was more like 2000.oo CRS thing..

I like his bell on his bike I need to get one for my bike 

http://www.routerforums.com/attachm...444d1183415574-show-me-yoru-shop-118_4805.jpg

=====



Al Robins said:


> Nice BJ....but the price??...........


----------



## Al Robins (Jul 13, 2009)

Forget the prices Deb and have a look at some of the designs there. Certainly makes you think of how to adapt yours. 
BJ...wow, thats the ducks nuts for a bike and bell....betcha cant make a jig for that haha...jokes aside,.....whats the max in diameter you can fit in that blue beast of yours?....Am going tomorrow to put a circular disc, 1/2 inch thick on the block you and Deb made to accomodate larger workpieces.....and on the tail stock...if I'm smart enough will post photos later depending on success, Regards.....AL


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Al

" whats the max in diameter"

I can push a 5" diam. max but it needs to be almost round to start off with but that's not a big deal with the band saw to knock off the corners 1st. 6 cuts and it's almost round.. 

Just a note take a hard look at my blue beast they put a upgrade on the router mounting plate, it will let you lift the router up off the stock by about 2 1/2" more ,that's a big deal for the bigger stock  if you use it for the rope turning, it keeps the bit running true to the stock.

You can do about the same by making a wedge type base plate I did it for the Craftsman router lathe.

=========



Al Robins said:


> Forget the prices Deb and have a look at some of the designs there. Certainly makes you think of how to adapt yours.
> BJ...wow, thats the ducks nuts for a bike and bell....betcha cant make a jig for that haha...jokes aside,.....whats the max in diameter you can fit in that blue beast of yours?....Am going tomorrow to put a circular disc, 1/2 inch thick on the block you and Deb made to accomodate larger workpieces.....and on the tail stock...if I'm smart enough will post photos later depending on success, Regards.....AL


----------



## Al Robins (Jul 13, 2009)

BJ...Yep, got it, should work ok provided the router doesnt go over centre. Photos following, Regards......AL


----------



## Al Robins (Jul 13, 2009)

........Made a tail and head stock fitting for the router lathe....phots are pretty ordinary and dont know if it works yet. Waiting to get my paws on some bigger stock........if its a mess all I've lost is 1/2 day in the shed, but its still a learning experience......Regards.........AL


----------



## Rhodesian Ridgeback (Jul 12, 2010)

istracpsboss said:


> That South African router lathe looks very similar to the Chinese/Canadian one. The manual looked familiar, too !
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Peter


Hi Peter

I am a "newby" to the site and noticed your mention of a "South African" router table. Please could you let me have some details on the SA lathe?

Thank you

Les


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi Les

I can no longer find the link. Trend used to produce a router lathe. It was relatively flimsy, but enabled you to turn a work piece under control while a router mounted above it performed various functions on the work piece. It flutes, does barley sugar twists, etc.
Sears sold a copy of it.
There was a more robust version, doing much the same thing, sold by a Canadian outfit that went bust. Someone in SA was offering something similar, almost certainly made in China. AFAIK, none of them are currently available new,although you can pick up second hand ones, often cheaply, although the more robust ones are harder to find. OTOH, you can make something similar yourself from MDF or plywood. If you want an exploded drawing I can send you one.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## Dejure (Jul 27, 2009)

ON BROKEN PULLEYS: 

I also picked my Router Crafter up at garage sale. It was in mint condition, until I got it home and broke a pulley mounting the unit on a table (dropped it or something).

I was sweating finding another pulley, then decided to try something. Using some Plexiglas I had laying around (I could have used aluminum too) and a hole saw, I cut two circles about the same size as the original pulley. Next, I cut out a smaller circle to go between the other two. I glued all three together, installed it and it worked wonderfully.


----------



## Al Robins (Jul 13, 2009)

Good one Kelly....have you made anything with it yet?.......Regards....AL


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Hey Les, welcome to the RouterForums. Thanks for joining.


----------



## Dejure (Jul 27, 2009)

*Starting out, stopping and starting again*

All I've done a few spirals and such. Some all the way through. For the heck of it, I did a few without rounding the wood and that made for some interesting effects too.

I just got the manual and didn't even know I could run the router in circles, or the length of the unit without creating spirals until I read it.

I had the beast lose from its stand for a move, but I am thinking I need to set it up again. For an inexpensive unit, it looks like it could have all sorts of valuable uses and it's just plain fun to make sawdust with.


----------



## Al Robins (Jul 13, 2009)

Good one Kelly...you can really let your imagination run wild.....The main problem I found was to remember what bit and what sequence I did to create......? Regards....AL


----------



## Rhodesian Ridgeback (Jul 12, 2010)

Hi Peter
Thank you for the response. I knew about the Trend models and also about the Australian model (still available) made by Timbecon.com.au - but getting one delivered to the UK is cost prohibitive. However, I would really appreciate the drawings you have of a home made version and I will try to make that. You could email me at [email protected] if that is ok. 
With much appreciation and kind regards. 
Les




istracpsboss said:


> Hi Les
> 
> I can no longer find the link. Trend used to produce a router lathe. It was relatively flimsy, but enabled you to turn a work piece under control while a router mounted above it performed various functions on the work piece. It flutes, does barley sugar twists, etc.
> Sears sold a copy of it.
> ...


----------



## Johnmorand (Jul 17, 2010)

I am trying to buy one where did you purchase it from?
John Morand 905-88501495


----------



## schanc (Jul 14, 2010)

*column making*

Has anyone ever built a homemade lathe to turn porch columns?
Would love to see some pictures or sketches.
Thanks Steve


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Steve

I have not used the lathe but here's a neat way to make the columns.
Multi-Sided Glue Joint Router Bits

MLCS Euro door, door lip, finger pull, drawer lock bits, glue joint router bits


=========


schanc said:


> Has anyone ever built a homemade lathe to turn porch columns?
> Would love to see some pictures or sketches.
> Thanks Steve


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

istracpsboss said:


> I can no longer find the link.


Hi Peter:

I think it was you that pointed me to this: page 269 of "Router Magic" by Bill Hylton. I much prefer his to the Trend. I'm trying to modify his to incorporate much more stringent operating parameters. Got to do Pivot Frame first.

Ron


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

=========


Rhodesian Ridgeback said:


> Hi Peter
> Thank you for the response. I knew about the Trend models and also about the Australian model (still available) made by Timbecon.com.au - but getting one delivered to the UK is cost prohibitive. However, I would really appreciate the drawings you have of a home made version and I will try to make that. You could email me at [email protected] if that is ok.
> With much appreciation and kind regards.
> Les


----------



## Rhodesian Ridgeback (Jul 12, 2010)

*Re drawings you have of a home made version*

Hi Peter

Thank you for attaching the thumbnail pictures in your post of the drawings you have of a home made version but sadly they are so small I can't use them when enlarged. Any chance of emailing me the full size version rather than a thumbnail? 

Many thanks. 

Les


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi Les

I will, if I can find it !

Cheers

Peter


----------



## eball30263 (Jul 27, 2007)

*Request for exploded drawing*



istracpsboss said:


> Hi Les
> 
> I can no longer find the link. Trend used to produce a router lathe. It was relatively flimsy, but enabled you to turn a work piece under control while a router mounted above it performed various functions on the work piece. It flutes, does barley sugar twists, etc.
> Sears sold a copy of it.
> ...


I am a relative newcomer to the forum and am very interested in building a router lathe for my shop. Any help,plans or drawings would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## York River Rats (Aug 24, 2010)

I just aquired a Sears Router Crafter. I have been looking for one for a while and finally found one for $25 US less than an hours drive. The manual is missing ( already downloaded one) but all other parts appear to be accounted for. Looking forward to getting it set up and seeing what I can do. I have already picked up some pointers here. Are there any other sites that might have some good information?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi William

" Are there any other sites that might have some good information?"

Not that I know about but if you find one Please come back and post a link , it's almost a fly by the seat of your pants tool but that the fun part 

========



York River Rats said:


> I just aquired a Sears Router Crafter. I have been looking for one for a while and finally found one for $25 US less than an hours drive. The manual is missing ( already downloaded one) but all other parts appear to be accounted for. Looking forward to getting it set up and seeing what I can do. I have already picked up some pointers here. Are there any other sites that might have some good information?


----------



## albion (Sep 25, 2010)

Hi Al
This unit would be a cinch for fluting or spiraling ornamental clock parts The mind boggles.I want one!
regard Albion


----------



## Al Robins (Jul 13, 2009)

Hi Albion...as most of the posts indicate, its a fly by the seat of the pants...and...you have to try and remember what revs? and what bit and what distance and what indexing that you used to achieve the end result....Hey...its a fun thing.....enjoy!....Regards......AL


----------



## old biker (Dec 27, 2010)

Bought one of these from a guy on "craigslist" I knew it wasn't all there but thought I could buy spares. Can't locate any parts sellers...need the drive center...any help if possible would be appreciated. Mine is a Craftsman label. 
old biker


----------



## Al Robins (Jul 13, 2009)

Fritz...I reckon BJ,s got your model, he may be able to point you in the right direction.....AL


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

Check out the link below

http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/16485-sears-router-crafter-need-drive-adapter.html

=======



old biker said:


> Bought one of these from a guy on "craigslist" I knew it wasn't all there but thought I could buy spares. Can't locate any parts sellers...need the drive center...any help if possible would be appreciated. Mine is a Craftsman label.
> old biker


----------



## Dejure (Jul 27, 2009)

I should note:

I dropped the unit the second I got it in the shop door and broke one of the pulleys. After panicking [that there'd be no using the new toy that day], I looked at the other pulley and figured I could make a new one using three hole saw cut-outs and a bit of superglue. With two 1/8" larger diameter pieces of plexiglass sandwiching a smaller one [the same size as the original], I was off and running. Making the replacement was a snap and it's been going strong for several years now.


----------

